
What do you think about my shopify training website – be brutal - danielstark
I recently created this website : http:&#x2F;&#x2F;adspify.com&#x2F; but seem like nobody cares. When did I go wrong ?
======
radhikasingh
I am the shopify expert! Checkout my website
[https://truworthhomes.com/](https://truworthhomes.com/)

